# Russian women in Red Sea - Safe?



## Horus

OK the ladies have the Egyptian men threads I thought I could at least have a Russian woman thread.

I am wondering is it actually safe to establish friendship with Russian / Eastern European women in Sharm / Red Sea? When I mean friendship meal etc a few drinks back at my place, watch TV basically have normality.

I am NOT on about meeting "me love you long time" hookers that's one thing I DON'T want to do and want to avoid those types of ladies its the last thing I want or need in life 

I know we should not generalise but many Eastern European women are nice to look at are they safe to have as girlfriends / future long term relationship material or is there some element of the honey trap before I waste my time on them totally and exclude them, are they high maintainence? 

I can just see myself getting roped into some hottie who seems too good to be true..


----------



## hurghadapat

Horus said:


> OK the ladies have the Egyptian men threads I thought I could at least have a Russian woman thread.
> 
> I am wondering is it actually safe to establish friendship with Russian / Eastern European women in Sharm / Red Sea? When I mean friendship meal etc a few drinks back at my place, watch TV basically have normality.
> 
> I am NOT on about meeting "me love you long time" hookers that's one thing I DON'T want to do and want to avoid those types of ladies its the last thing I want or need in life
> 
> I know we should not generalise but many Eastern European women are nice to look at are they safe to have as girlfriends / future long term relationship material or is there some element of the honey trap before I waste my time on them totally and exclude them, are they high maintainence?
> 
> I can just see myself getting roped into some hottie who seems too good to be true..


You are joking..............aren't you:confused2:


----------



## aykalam

Horus said:


> OK the ladies have the Egyptian men threads I thought I could at least have a Russian woman thread.
> 
> I am wondering is it actually safe to establish friendship with Russian / Eastern European women in Sharm / Red Sea? When I mean friendship meal etc a few drinks back at my place, watch TV basically have normality.
> 
> I am NOT on about meeting "me love you long time" hookers that's one thing I DON'T want to do and want to avoid those types of ladies its the last thing I want or need in life
> 
> I know we should not generalise but many Eastern European women are nice to look at are they safe to have as girlfriends / future long term relationship material or is there some element of the honey trap before I waste my time on them totally and exclude them, are they high maintainence?
> 
> I can just see myself getting roped into some hottie who seems too good to be true..


I think you just answered your own question there :clap2:


----------



## Horus

Hmm well I think I did, I shall just simply spiral to doom.

I think I will just stick to ugly birds they are far more appreciative and not likely to stray; if they are big birds they will stick around as I am a good cook and make a wicked cheese cake with an awesome graham cracker crust, just need to ring the bell and say HEY it's BBQ time


----------



## Lanason

mmmm :tsk::tsk:


----------



## bat

Lanason said:


> mmmm :tsk::tsk:


Mmm! and mmm!! Again, agree. Bat


----------



## Horus

Well I tell you what I have registered on a few dating websites that cover Egypt, I tell you what, Jesus wept you should see the talent on there. I can't begin to describe what I have come across I think it's really extras from Lord of the Rings or Island of Doctor Moreau even something in all my desperation and a some tequila slammers I could not love

The one nice looking one, she likes black men. I sent her a nudge but she's quite adamant it's a black man she is after, I tried to objection handle her but NO use.

I think I shall be on my lonesome for a long long time


----------



## bat

Horus said:


> Well I tell you what I have registered on a few dating websites that cover Egypt, I tell you what, Jesus wept you should see the talent on there. I can't begin to describe what I have come across I think it's really extras from Lord of the Rings or Island of Doctor Moreau even something in all my desperation and a some tequila slammers I could not love
> 
> The one nice looking one, she likes black men. I sent her a nudge but she's quite adamant it's a black man she is after, I tried to objection handle her but NO use.
> 
> I think I shall be on my lonesome for a long long time


I wonder why!!


----------



## Horus

bat said:


> I wonder why!!


Dunno however I have sent a few polite messages they might make good friends and have a warm kind caring heart and have some nice fun days out and be wife material.

After being with my current wife who constantly preens and looks a stunner but has a cold heart anything must be better than that.

Amazing though now she knows the end is nigh she does not sit there painting her nails, meals are being cooked as I stopped and the house is being cleaned and I even heard the word thank you I suppose that makes up for years of misery 

At least it gave me a break to pack the rest of my luggage


----------



## Sonrisa

So, when are you flying over?


----------



## Horus

Sonrisa said:


> So, when are you flying over?


Very soon; everything is packed - this time next week I will be settled in, only 3 people know the exact date just in case any family member tries to hinder me hence I am going into a hotel shortly.

The hotel is that close to airport I could walk to the terminal. That's because I don't want to have ANYTHING stop me getting on that plane such as snow, car accidents etc etc - I have 3 alarms and 1 wake up call booked 

I AM getting out of this place and my last goodbye to England as the plane lifts off is simply ma'a as-salaama kool khara


----------



## steveolena

I met my wife here in Hurghada 7 years ago on Sunday, she is Ukrainian(formally USSR) couldn`t have wished for a better gal, an absolute diamond mate, but they`re not all the same, Skype me at steveolena and i`ll give you the lowdown!


----------



## Alex371

Horus said:


> Very soon; everything is packed - this time next week I will be settled in, only 3 people know the exact date just in case any family member tries to hinder me hence I am going into a hotel shortly.
> 
> The hotel is that close to airport I could walk to the terminal. That's because I don't want to have ANYTHING stop me getting on that plane such as snow, car accidents etc etc - I have 3 alarms and 1 wake up call booked
> 
> I AM getting out of this place and my last goodbye to England as the plane lifts off is simply ma'a as-salaama kool khara


Horus, I've been following your adventures Mixed relationships can work out great, I've been married to a finnish lady for 24 years


----------



## Horus

All I can say is I have met some very nice women and have a date lined up 

Men: I also have a tip - ALWAYS keep a slice of Star Bucks Cheese Cake in your fridge best 320 LE I have spent AND a bottle of ID Vodka for 100 LE

..and make sure your apartment is spotless and has clean soft bath towels, candles from metro and bubble bath


----------



## hurghadapat

Horus said:


> All I can say is I have met some very nice women and have a date lined up
> 
> Men: I also have a tip - ALWAYS keep a slice of Star Bucks Cheese Cake in your fridge best 320 LE I have spent AND a bottle of ID Vodka for 100 LE
> 
> ..and make sure your apartment is spotless and has clean soft bath towels, candles from metro and bubble bath


How can you post something like that when many Egyptians can't even buy bread at this moment on time.......you would be better occupied looking for a flight out of Egypt while it is still possible.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> How can you post something like that when many Egyptians can't even buy bread at this moment on time.......you would be better occupied looking for a flight out of Egypt while it is still possible.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## King.Tut

hurghadapat said:


> How can you post something like that when many Egyptians can't even buy bread at this moment on time.......you would be better occupied looking for a flight out of Egypt while it is still possible.


 :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Well said! Horus is clearly in tourist mode. Those of us who have lived here for a while are more concerned about stocking up on essentials such as water, bread, milk etc than getting our ends away with some floozy! Also if it's a piece of cake and a vodka that gets him this piece of skirt she mustn't have much respect for herself!


----------



## pickledbrit1

*reply*

The tag on your posts says......In the end we only regret chances we didnt take, the relationships we were scared to have and the decisions we waited to long to make 

Stock up on bread and water before the cheesecake!!


----------



## Sunset

King.Tut said:


> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Well said! Horus is clearly in tourist mode. Those of us who have lived here for a while are more concerned about stocking up on essentials such as water, bread, milk etc than getting our ends away with some floozy! Also if it's a piece of cake and a vodka that gets him this piece of skirt she mustn't have much respect for herself!


But it is very telling as to his choice of women.  Would have some respect for him (just a tad) if he found one that wanted the whole cake instead of just a piece!!!!


----------



## mamasue

hurghadapat said:


> How can you post something like that when many Egyptians can't even buy bread at this moment on time.......you would be better occupied looking for a flight out of Egypt while it is still possible.


`I totally agree!!!
I know your timing has been unfortunate, Horus.....but there are definitely more important things at the moment then getting your leg over some Russian piece!


----------



## Horus

King.Tut said:


> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Well said! Horus is clearly in tourist mode. Those of us who have lived here for a while are more concerned about stocking up on essentials such as water, bread, milk etc than getting our ends away with some floozy! Also if it's a piece of cake and a vodka that gets him this piece of skirt she mustn't have much respect for herself!


She is very high maintainence and been asking me know for vanilla icecream and caramel popcorn I can get the icecream but not the popcorn she texted me earlier for bleedin' pink roller skates I have been asking around but no such luck


----------



## xabiaxica

Horus said:


> She is very high maintainence and been asking me know for vanilla icecream and caramel popcorn I can get the icecream but not the popcorn she texted me earlier for bleedin' pink roller skates I have been asking around but no such luck


do you have no idea of what is going on in the country in which you are living?


if you do - can you not show some feeling for others?


----------



## Veronica

xabiachica said:


> do you have no idea of what is going on in the country in which you are living?
> 
> 
> if you do - can you not show some feeling for others?


Well said xabiachica. Some people have no sensitivity at all.


----------



## King.Tut

Horus said:


> She is very high maintainence and been asking me know for vanilla icecream and caramel popcorn I can get the icecream but not the popcorn she texted me earlier for bleedin' pink roller skates I have been asking around but no such luck


Yeah she does sound high maintainence Horus...she would seem to be more interested in your cash. You're not doing yourself any favours on here, you're clearly more interested in getting your end away than what's going on around you. There's people on here who's lives are in turmoil, people who area fearing for their safety and their homes and all your concerned about is keeping your tart happy.

Your attitude is disgusting.


----------



## xabiaxica

King.Tut said:


> Yeah she does sound high maintainence Horus...she would seem to be more interested in your cash. You're not doing yourself any favours on here, you're clearly more interested in getting your end away than what's going on around you. There's people on here who's lives are in turmoil, people who area fearing for their safety and their homes and all your concerned about is keeping your tart happy.
> 
> Your attitude is disgusting.


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Veronica

Well said Tut:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

It's all me me me with Horus... he is oblivious to others


----------



## Veronica

MaidenScotland said:


> It's all me me me with Horus... he is oblivious to others


Oblivious to all but the cheap tarts he picks up. Maybe he will pick up something unwanted from them


----------



## Veronica

Actually thinking about it the tarts are probably imaginary because no sane woman would go out with a man who is so full of himself. There is no room in his head for anyone else.


----------



## King.Tut

Well he's all about the women, although not a fan of the women on here apparently...

"


----------



## MaidenScotland

I would say the breed that the women on here belong to is..... choosy


----------



## lostsheep

Horus said:


> Very soon; everything is packed - this time next week I will be settled in, only 3 people know the exact date just in case any family member tries to hinder me hence I am going into a hotel shortly.
> 
> The hotel is that close to airport I could walk to the terminal. That's because I don't want to have ANYTHING stop me getting on that plane such as snow, car accidents etc etc - I have 3 alarms and 1 wake up call booked
> 
> I AM getting out of this place and my last goodbye to England as the plane lifts off is simply ma'a as-salaama kool khara




Horus,
Why are you so concerned what others think or will try to do?
Are you moving to Sharm because you want to or because you
are missing something in your life and think Sharm will fulfill them?

Don't take this the wrong way but I have traveled and lived in many
countries and met quite a few people like you. Either you wise up to 
the world and reality or within a year or two you will have lost everything
in Sharm. Guarantee you the women and even men that are con artists there
see you and sucker written on your forehead. In the end it's your life and
money but the outcome is simple and you will be even more disillusioned 
when all is said and done if you don't wise up.


----------



## dizzyizzy

And as usual, he doesn't reply a thing. So typical on Horus to be called on this behaviour and then go in hiding, until he does it all over again. This forum is full of lovely people but there are also some real insensitive, selfish ones and I personally believe he's a the top of the list. What a fool, to believe that people here actually care about his delusions and his dating life!!

It these were 'normal' times I bet nobody would care what he has to say (although he seems to believe that EVERYONE here does), but to have such attitude in times like this is just goes to show how selfish, self centered and delusional the man is.


----------



## Johanna

King.Tut said:


> Your attitude is disgusting.


Agree King.Tut.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I do not like what Horus is posting but lets not turn this is to a Horus bashing forum perhaps he will now realise that people are not impressed nor do they find his humour funny.. this thread is now closed


----------

